# Plant Suggestions for Hardscape 90 X 45 X 60



## jaHko (28 Feb 2016)

Hi guys! 

I'm a bit lost on what plants to go with. I want to do a Iwagumi with carpeting plant and maybe one or two mid ground height plants. However, doing that with my tall tank leaves a lot of open space ( negative space can be a good thing) . I am open to go with taller plants but this might mess up my hardscape.

Any ideas on what plants to go for? Comments on hardscape welcome!











Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Feb 2016)

Two species of hairgrass could work well here mini in the foreground. Personally looking at the hardscape it doesn't appear to have "a parent stone".The stone on the left looks a little out of place,could look different planted in of course. HAve a look at the hardscape contest enteries posted by George Farmer, just my opinion nice stone though


----------



## jaHko (3 Mar 2016)

I totally agree with you - I have been struggling to get the left side where I wanted it to be. Wanted to add more rocks - went to my LFS today but they didn't have any more of the rocks left. So I guess it will have to be done by the plants ....

Added more soil but essentially still the same....




Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Mar 2016)

I'd move that large rock on the left to the back, bringing the two stones behind it, in the same position except just in front of it. Would give you added dimension in my opinion


----------



## jaHko (3 Mar 2016)

That is actually a very good idea but at this stage with powder put down, slopes manicured I am afraid I will anger the hardscape gods if I move things around and they will leave me with a messy mixture of substrates to try and clean up 


Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (3 Mar 2016)

I'm with Aqua360 on this one


----------



## jaHko (4 Mar 2016)

So I went ahead and messed it all up. Moved the big stone back - problem is - it can't go that far back due to its broad base. Haven't put down the powder yet ( had to put a boatload through a sieve) 








Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2016)

Sometimes less is more. If you have say one stone with character bigger than any others then another slightly smaller and another slightly smaller again and arrange these three till you find something looking ,bear in mind the plants to come, pleasing then add something smaller again,but do not be tempted to over do it better leave some out.Again just my opinion  the one on the left looks a little to straight edged.try leaving out altogether maybe? George Farmer as one set up titled I think? The Scree take a look


----------



## jaHko (5 Mar 2016)

There are basically three ways I can place the pointy rock. Here is another less pointy placement








And another ( still pointy but less so - more character in the stone at the pointy bit. The first place pointy bit is actually now on the ground in front - belly up)








Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaHko (5 Mar 2016)

And one last one - stone flipped with pointy bit now facing backwards. This way does give a better front face with more character. 


Sorry for the crappy photos












Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (5 Mar 2016)

My understanding of Iwagumi is a main stone + supporting stones - except it's your tank so really it can be anything you like 

but as this is playing with hardscape stage, why not try a main feature stone (which can actually be comprised of multiple stones "fit" together) and 3-4 supporting stones (not so prominent that they compete with the main stone as focal points) ... use stones/additional stones to support areas of elevated/sloped substrate 

You can also use "support media" to elevate areas (especially given tank height) - look at the use of "pumice bags" in Stu Worrall's Apalala Shore 

Outstanding tank cabinet that you built 



jaHko said:


> Iwagumi with carpeting plant and maybe one or two mid ground height plants.


Back on topic 
Choice in carpet plant depends on how much maintenance you want to do & what sort of plants you like - if the tank is 60cm height, then you might consider a slightly taller or larger leafed carpet plant
eg, Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'  rather than Hemianthus callitrichoides
or you might use mixed grasses Littorella uniflora, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, L mauritiana, Sagittaria subulata, Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis acicularis 'mini', Eleocharis parvula, Vallisneria nana (listed in no particular order or height/size)

Do you have a short list of fish species (or perhaps shrimp only)?


----------

